# Purple in the pot swirl



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok, I have to show you these pretty purples. Just a random in the pot swirl that turned out really well.


----------



## falldowngobump (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I love that purple color.  Would you share with me what you used to get such a pretty purple?


----------



## MrsFusion (Sep 7, 2011)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 7, 2011)

falldowngobump said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!! I love that purple color.  Would you share with me what you used to get such a pretty purple?



It's just liquid soap colour. Very easy to use.  :wink:


----------



## judymoody (Sep 7, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh man I love that. What was the scent?


----------



## Bayougirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Those look really great, love the swirls.


----------



## serfmunke (Sep 7, 2011)

Super pretty swirl and top!


----------



## AmyW (Sep 7, 2011)

Gorgeous swirl and color! And ITP to boot, it looks like you spent a lot of time on it


----------



## saltydog (Sep 7, 2011)

Your texture and color here is just gorgeous!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 7, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## KnowWhat (Sep 7, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Elly (Sep 7, 2011)

stunning looking soap, I am curious what type of liquid soap color did you use?, that purple is beautiful :wink:


----------



## LauraHoosier (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh they're so pretty!  I'm not a girly-girl but I'd have those in my bathroom in a blink!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I like that each piece is so different.



			
				Elly said:
			
		

> stunning looking soap, I am curious what type of liquid soap color did you use?, that purple is beautiful :wink:



This one from ASS. They are an Australian company and perhaps they get their supplies from Brambleberry but I'm not sure.

http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Li ... r-715.html



			
				AmyW said:
			
		

> Gorgeous swirl and color! And ITP to boot, it looks like you spent a lot of time on it



Yep - about a minute Amy.  :wink: 



			
				tasha said:
			
		

> Oh man I love that. What was the scent?



Essential oil blend: Lavandin, Litsea, Grapefruit blend. Smells wonderful. It was a random blend based on what I need to use up.


----------



## simplymcghie (Sep 7, 2011)

those are gorgeous!


----------



## ewenique (Sep 7, 2011)

I love purple swirly soaps, and yours are beautiful!


----------



## morena_mama (Sep 7, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Lisars (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## JackiK (Sep 7, 2011)

What a beautiful batch.  Guess I gotta go search for purple coloring


----------



## llineb (Sep 7, 2011)

Those are so lovely!  I like how that even though it was ITPS the purple ended up mostly on the top.  Very pretty!~


----------



## Relle (Sep 7, 2011)

Soap envy here Jenny   , that is the most beautiful soap I have seen in a long time - FANTASTIC. I think the hard bit is repeating it. The tops are just amazing.


----------



## Elly (Sep 7, 2011)

Jenny thanks for the info


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 8, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Soap envy here Jenny   , that is the most beautiful soap I have seen in a long time - FANTASTIC. I think the hard bit is repeating it. The tops are just amazing.



Thanks hun. Many of my ITP swirls are very "hohum" and sadly I know I won't be able to repeat this one.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh my those are beautilicious I would be delighted cutting into a log and finding those :0)


----------



## FreeRabbit (Sep 8, 2011)

beautiful! love it!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 8, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Oh my those are beautilicious I would be delighted cutting into a log and finding those :0)



Thanks lovey. It was pretty exciting, actually, the excitement never seems to wane.  :wink:


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 8, 2011)

So true Bubbles I often make a log of soap in the afternoon prior to a nightshift and then no matter how busy or stressful the shift turns out to be I cope thinking about that log I am going to go home and take a sneaky slice off to see what is inside


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 8, 2011)

Jenny, those are beautiful.  I too like how the swirls are mainly in upper part of soap.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Sep 8, 2011)

"WOWZER"!! Those are gorgeous!  I too LOVE the purple.  All lined up in a row makes them appear as purple flowers.  Way COOL!!


----------



## HollandHomestead (Sep 8, 2011)

Super cute ! I LOVE that color ..!


----------



## trishwosere (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful!! and super-duper gorgeous tops


----------



## dOttY (Sep 8, 2011)

Absolutely elegant!  I bet your face was sore from smiling when you cut that up!

Great job!


----------

